# Egg Cures Discussion



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

So What is Your Favorite cure brand?

Pautzke boraxOfire,flash-cure,Pro Cure, Atlas Mike's?
:B


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Pautzke BorXofire.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

A lot of people that fish steelhead ally use boraxOfire, But I know a Lot on the pacific side use Pro Cure. Ive never used Pautzke BorXofire yet. Are the eggs soft or do they bounce?


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

The reason the eggs bounce is you cure them longer to make them rubber.
I like a few different cures. I like quick cure for doing (roe) as I find it easier to make big chunks and cut up in the field. I like fire cure for singles. But every body will be different. If I am fishing with brown eggs they don't get touched.
Also quick cure has a double dye that works very good in darker water. But that can also be compensated by going with a bigger presentation. 
I say get a couple and play around with them and see what works best for you.


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

Flash cure for skeins and chunks, Clearwater for singles.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

I have BorXofire,Flash-cure,Atlas mike's ShakeNcure So next time I get some eggs I will test Them all out see how it goes, Ive only used Pro Cure for the past few yrs with mixed results.


----------



## yknotfrank (Apr 10, 2004)

Flash Cure all the way!!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

thephildo0916 said:


> Pautzke BorXofire.


+1....clearwater for clear water :.)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MY BONNIE (Nov 11, 2009)

I second the Flash Cure 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Here is how I cure loose salmon eggs with BorXoFire (Erie Outfitters has BorXofire in stock).


----------



## riverhack (Jul 2, 2011)

MY BONNIE said:


> I second the Flash Cure
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


yep much better fo sho


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

riverhack said:


> yep much better fo sho


Flash is good


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Ive talked to too many people who just use Borax , jello , and sugar , and do very well with it to believe there is that much difference at all between egg cures.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

love flash,,,,, but Ben has me hooked on Brine. Thanks man.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Pautzke Brine has only been available and on the market for a few months. What is different about Brine cure vs. Powder cures is that there is no question amount of cure to place on the eggs.

Brine is simply the easiest to use. Take a mason jar, put eggs in jar, pour brine in jar and cover all eggs. Put jar in fridge. 

Some powder cures you have to watch how much product you put on the eggs, as to not over cure them. 

Also, with brine cures your eggs will have a translucent look to them. With Powder cures you get more of a hazy or solid looking egg.


----------

